# Bart's Bash sailing event at your club?



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

They are planning a pretty big event at my club to coincides with the Bart's Bash international sailing event.
Welcome to Nyack Boat Club | Nyack Boat Club

Bart's bash is to honor Bart Simpson, the British sailor who was killed in the America's Cup.
Bart's Bash on the 21st September |

Are there any SN members whose clubs are also doing a Bart's Bash race?


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

We're doing it in the middle of nowhere, but don't expect to have anything like 25 boats, and so aren't bothering with the Guinness record aspect of it. It was already on one of our club's race weekends, so easy enough to add.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yep, I'm officiating for St Maarten Yacht Club to make sure all is above board.

Should be a bit of fun and our event organiser has come up with a very fun course.

19 signed up for it.


Mark


----------

